# will it hurt????



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

http://www.petitiononline.com/nofishno/petition-sign.html?


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Governor McGreevey?


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

McGreevey I quess he does not use his "pole" with out License


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

It's not gonna hurt at all. It's a sign of the times. It's gonna happen eventually. Let's just hope they do things right for a change.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

> will it hurt????


Thats what she said....

Im sorry, I could not resist


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

jhmorgan said:


> Thats what she said....
> 
> Im sorry, I could not resist


You are too much. Great one...........


----------



## plove53 (Sep 22, 2003)

jhmorgan said:


> Thats what she said....
> 
> Im sorry, I could not resist


ouch,,, now that hurt LOL :--|


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

More like that is what he said to McGreevey!!!


----------

